# Black A3 8L in the sun



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

*Black A3 1.8t 8L in the sun*

Give the A3 a good clean yesterday, followed by some Blackfire etc

We had to pop out this morning the misses said to PlayWorld for a hour with littlen 
I dread parking any car there... thankfully it's Sunday and Abp Motorsport isn't open... so I parked on their car park to help avoid the door dingers :thumb:



Once back took a few more pics...







Then decided to add alittle more Blackfire AFPP
Clb quick detailer 
AutoGlym super resin on the outer glass 
Poorboys on plastics and tyres











A few of the inside too


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Wow,

Is that really a 2001 "Y" reg?

You should be proud.

Respect.

Andy.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice:thumb:


----------



## Sk8ir (Mar 23, 2016)

Ah wow, that's bringing back memories. I had one of these, same colour and interior. Only car I've ever owned from new. Lovely cars, such a good all-rounder.

That looks in absolutely fantastic condition, a credit to you.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow cant belive that is a 2001 car that's a credit to you fella


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

March 2001 on a Y Reg yep... 16 years old this time round. :doublesho
On roughly 82K. 
Don't see many like this anymore, we've had it 11 years this year. I'm sure we bought it back in 2006 with 50K on the clock


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Your A3 looks amazing for 16 years old.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## PeterPatch1 (Jan 14, 2011)

That's lovely! Had my 8L for seven years. Best car I ever had.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

16 years old :doublesho never! more like 16 days old, peach of a car.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice:thumb:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Really miss mine, this one put's it to shame too!

Lovely work.

Is it a 1.8T QS?


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

JMorty said:


> Really miss mine, this one put's it to shame too!
> 
> Lovely work.
> 
> Is it a 1.8T QS?


Just a 1.8T sport :thumb: 
Remapped, Full Miltek with decat, air filter 
Lowered 40mm
Wheels are 19 inch RS007's
We like the factory look... just keep it tidy :thumb:
Just in the process of refurbing some LCR Brembos


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice!

Some solid mod choices, any Badger bits on there? Filter? T.I.P.?


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

JMorty said:


> Nice!
> 
> Some solid mod choices, any Badger bits on there? Filter? T.I.P.?


Not yet...
Just started getting back into Audi sport net now it's being used daily... wanna try a couple of shows with it this year, take a step back from the Ford shows with the Orion...
:thumb:
I'd like to upgrade all the hoses, even consider fmic aslong as it looks factory and I can retain the fog lights
It's got a k&n induction kit fitted, but that's probably over due a upgrade, must be 10 years old :lol:


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

I really like this car, I've seen you post it before in a few threads. I don't know why I like it so much, but I do. 

I always wanted an 8P and I got one earlier in the year, a 2004 TDI in the same colour combo as my maturis blue 3.2 TT. Every time I see your 8L I think I made the wrong choice, I think I much preffer the styling of your 8L and the wheels compliment it superbly.

Excellent car kept very well.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Slammedorion said:


> Not yet...
> Just started getting back into Audi sport net now it's being used daily... wanna try a couple of shows with it this year, take a step back from the Ford shows with the Orion...
> :thumb:
> I'd like to upgrade all the hoses, even consider fmic aslong as it looks factory and I can retain the fog lights
> It's got a k&n induction kit fitted, but that's probably over due a upgrade, must be 10 years old :lol:


Nice, you got a thread I can keep an eye on?


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Been playing with a new pressure washer, plus some different mop heads, polish combos
Washed it yesterday, spent 4 hours with the mop today


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Dripping gorgeous, you definitely have a talent at perfecting paint.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Stunning!!!!


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

ibiza55 said:


> Dripping gorgeous, you definitely have a talent at perfecting paint.


Do it daily at work, unfortunately not given the allowed time to perfect a finish... :wall:


----------



## Scott.90 (Apr 24, 2015)

Very nice S3, do you mind me asking where you got your seat covers from? I've just bought one myself and I was after a pair for my front seats.


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Scott.90 said:


> Very nice S3, do you mind me asking where you got your seat covers from? I've just bought one myself and I was after a pair for my front seats.


It's a A3... not S3
Got the seat covers Off eBay many years ago...


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! I really miss my 8L too


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks amazing - use to love my 8L A3 in Black


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Washed and hoovered on Saturday 
Added another coat of Blackfire all finish paint protection via hand on Sunday

A few pics taken this morning


----------



## alfa.rbt (Jun 22, 2013)

Looks mint! Nice work sir


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

All painted, stickered up and lacquered 
New bleed nipples in the post, just gotta pick some pads up now





Also Whizzed over the paintwork with some Poorboys BH, Blackfire AFPP, and a coat of wax


----------



## L200wrap (Apr 30, 2017)

Wow impressive detail. Great condition for age of vehicle.

Impressive looking garden too.


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

While I was painting the calipers yesterday between drying I had a few spare hours to play

I added alittle Poorboys black hole, 2 coats of Blackfire all finish paint protection, and a coat of Blackfire wax
Was all done in the garage yesterday and I never got the chance to roll it out...
Pulled it out this morning before the misses went work...
Oh nice...


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

This just makes me miss my 1.8t 8L so much  it was black and such a fun car to drive! Few little upgrades including a Forge 007 diverter valve made it dump fairly loudly as well for a bit of anti social fun  

Lovely looking car bud and a credit to you in that condition


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

Top marks, good technique ,products & care , stunning car.
mac


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Keeping this clean this week with the winds, dust etc has been a challenge...



Black looks soooo good clean, hard work though :buffer::thumb:


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

It's a nightmare this wind and dust over the last week, hat's off to you keeping it so clean matey.


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

It got tree sap on it all week... wasn't to happy with the wife :doublesho
Parked away from the trees at work but the winds have carried it :wall:

A few taken outside this morning


----------

